# Urgent Camera Buying Advise Required



## Whistler81 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello folks!

When it comes to buying something tech, i always come here for the best advise. Today i really need your help selecting a digital camera.

Firstly my budget is 6000/- or lower. (Reason: just wish to click friends & family photos for Facebook or memories  don't want a bulky SLR, i know some photography enthusiasts might frown, sorry about that).

Secondly, I hate blurry images so suggest something that has anti blur or something. Sometimes when the subject moves their hand and it smudges the photo, i hate that.

Third, crisp and clear photos. I know with the budget i mention it might be hard to get.

Lastly a good battery and megapixel value.

Thanks in advance.

I was looking at the Nikon L31 on Flipkart what do you think about this camera ?
If there is an exceptionally great camera slightly above my budget do suggest that, i'll see if i can stretch my budget.


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2015)

In your budget,
* All you can get is average to below average battery life.
* It will be a CCD sensor camera, it will be slow for sure.
* I don't how much you can stretch. If it's a little, you won't get "exceptionally great camera". You can very well stick with your current budget.

- Look for camera with a mechanical stabilization. Either sensor based or optical, BIG NO for digital or electronic only stabilization.
- If possible increase you budget to get a CMOS sensor camera.

L31 only have digital image stabilization. And all Nikon Lxx models don't have mechanical stabilization.

These models may be in your budget, check pricing.
IXUS 150/155
W830

And finally, check for sample images of the models you narrow down before purchasing.


----------



## Whistler81 (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply. I am looking researching the mentioned cameras right now. I am going to stretch my budget a little further. Will get back to you with what i learn and decide. In the mean time you you have any further suggestions please post them here. Lets say i'll double my budget.

- - - Updated - - -

I short listed these items on Flipkart please do check them out and give me a feedback. Would you recommend any of these ? If so , which one ?


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2015)

Whistler81 said:


> Thanks a lot for your prompt reply. I am looking researching the mentioned cameras right now. I am going to stretch my budget a little further. Will get back to you with what i learn and decide. In the mean time you you have any further suggestions please post them here. Lets say i'll double my budget.


There are plenty of festival offers, you can very well find P530 in your budget.


----------

